# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 06.05.2013 - 13.05.2013

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *21*, суммарный объем архивов: *266* мб Извлечено файлов: *511*, суммарный объем: *571* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *270* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *7*, в частности:
 c:\windows\system32\qeshrv.exe - not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.QuickEye.a c:\programdata\srtserv\sdata.dll - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.cxvl c:\windows\system32\qedrv.sys - not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.QuickEye.b c:\docume~1\alluse~1\applic~1\mozilla\zegjpyi.dll - Trojan.Win32.Inject.fnse c:\progra~3\mozilla\hopbeee.dll - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Baky.d c:\windows\windows.exe - Worm.Win32.RussoTuristo.b c:\docume~1\alluse~1\applic~1\mozilla\ricatxh.exe - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic Ожидают классификации: *234*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

